# Daisy's Waiting Thread



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Daisy will be a second freshener. She was exposed once in September, twice in November, and is currently in with the buck. I was questioning a while back if she was actually bred, but everyone I've talked to thinks so, and I think her udder is starting to fill. She would be at day 145 on February 21st if bred in September. Otherwise she would be due sometime in April. It was my first year with my own buck and breeding was crazy this year.. I didn't think that he bred her in November, but later I saw potential evidence that he had bred her then. Could just be a false pregnancy, but I, personally think, she's bred for April babies.  Anyway, sorry for confusion.. here's her pics! This thread will be for me to keep track of her progress as well as share it with anyone else who would like to see her baby or babies  These pics were taken the 19th or 20th I think.

Last year she went on day 146 with twins, a doeling and a buckling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think Daisy is starting to build an udder. Her vulva area is very red and looking a bit swollen. I'm wondering if she's in either heat or getting close. Still haven't been able to get supplies to get her blood tested.. been sooooo busy with family stuff lately. Anyhow, getting kidding kit together and checking her often.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

following


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I moved Daisy to her kidding stall yesterday. She was challenging the herd queen, doing lots of stretching and yawning and is very mushy around her tailhead, ligaments are almost gone. She's been "in the process" of loosing them for the last couple of days. She's also loosing her mucus plug, so should be soon.. Except the only thing is that her udder is not full.. I'm wondering if she's self nursing or if she's gonna bag up right before or even after she kids. I was wondering if she was just getting ready and is really going to have them around the first of April.. But keeping a very close eye on her. Her vulva area is also reddish orangish and a bit swollen. I'll try to keep you guys updated but now I have limited internet, so I'll do the best I can


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Her tail is also always up, hips sunken in and belly seems to be dropping. Not eating much hay at all either.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She's having a bit of discharge and her vulva is starting to dial are and is swollen and red. I'm just concerned that her udder isn't full.. I'm trying to upload pics but my device isn't cooperating. I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Getting closer.. ligaments are 100% gone and has some goo. I'm thinking/hoping tonight!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Her ligaments got looser (I didn't even think that could happen when I checked her last night), she's had some goo thru the night, and her udder got really full last night. Her vulva is also stretchi g. I'm glad she waited until daylight!  Anytime now.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds promising! Wish my doe was cooperating!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful lil doeling born about an hour ago! I'll see if I can get pic to upload.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! :leap: 
Congrats!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh..pics not working :/ She's black, white, and gray. Pure black on the lower halves of her legs, white poll, frosted ears and nose. We're in love <3 She'll make a great addition to our herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------

